# Considered for option by Clooney's Smokehouse Production company



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Lost Girls
Yep. They read it and held onto it for a long time, but never gave the green light. Same with Bodyguard of Lies. My wife always thought that Angelina Jolie and Jennifer Anniston should play the leads. You know, for that authentic tension.

Praise for Lost Girls: " . . .delivers top-notch action and adventure, creating a full cast of lethal operatives armed with all the latest weaponry. Excellent writing and well-drawn, appealing characters help make this another taut, crackling read." Publishers Weekly


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Congratulations on your book, Bob!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and *more*, is included in our Forum Decorum. Be sure to read it thoroughly and check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Jenni (Feb 20, 2011)

Bob Mayer said:


> Lost Girls
> Yep. They read it and held onto it for a long time, but never gave the green light. Same with Bodyguard of Lies. My wife always thought that Angelina Jolie and Jennifer Anniston should play the leads. You know, for that authentic tension.


Those two would certainly bring authentic tension to the movie version of BOL. Neeley is one of my favorite characters. I related to Hannah in the opening of BOL, but totally drawn into Neeley. Fascinating female character.



Bob Mayer said:


> Praise for Lost Girls: " . . .delivers top-notch action and adventure, creating a full cast of lethal operatives armed with all the latest weaponry. Excellent writing and well-drawn, appealing characters help make this another taut, crackling read." Publishers Weekly


I love Lost Girls. It was one of those books that when I was done I nearly cried because it made me think _I will never be able to write like that._ I love the opening line too. Best ever.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Praise for Lost Girls: " . . .delivers top-notch action and adventure, creating a full cast of lethal operatives armed with all the latest weaponry. Excellent writing and well-drawn, appealing characters help make this another taut, crackling read." Publishers Weekly


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Praise for Lost Girls: " . . .delivers top-notch action and adventure, creating a full cast of lethal operatives armed with all the latest weaponry. Excellent writing and well-drawn, appealing characters help make this another taut, crackling read." Publishers Weekly


What if a burned Special Forces sniper team returns to the United States to wreak vengeance on those who betrayed them? It's up to an operative of the most secret government agency, Gant, along with a female forensic psychologist to stop the team before they kill again. A Cellar operative polices the world of covert operations and is judge, jury and executioner all in one.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Praise for Lost Girls: " . . .delivers top-notch action and adventure, creating a full cast of lethal operatives armed with all the latest weaponry. Excellent writing and well-drawn, appealing characters help make this another taut, crackling read." Publishers Weekly
http://www.amazon.com/Lost-Girls-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003CYKQSM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Lost-Girls-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003CYKQSM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Praise for Lost Girls: " . . .delivers top-notch action and adventure, creating a full cast of lethal operatives armed with all the latest weaponry. Excellent writing and well-drawn, appealing characters help make this another taut, crackling read." Publishers Weeklyhttp://www.amazon.com/Lost-Girls-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003CYKQSM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Praise for Lost Girls: " . . .delivers top-notch action and adventure, creating a full cast of lethal operatives armed with all the latest weaponry. Excellent writing and well-drawn, appealing characters help make this another taut, crackling read." Publishers Weekly








http://www.amazon.com/Lost-Girls-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003CYKQSM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Lost-Girls-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003CYKQSM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Lost-Girls-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003CYKQSM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Lost-Girls-Black-Ops/dp/B003CYKQSM/ref=sr_1_16?ie=UTF8&m=A3TVV12T0I6NSM&s=digital-text&qid=1302539765&sr=1-16


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Praise for Lost Girls: " . . .delivers top-notch action and adventure, creating a full cast of lethal operatives armed with all the latest weaponry. Excellent writing and well-drawn, appealing characters help make this another taut, crackling read." Publishers Weekly









http://www.amazon.com/Lost-Girls-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003CYKQSM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Praise for Lost Girls: " . . .delivers top-notch action and adventure, creating a full cast of lethal operatives armed with all the latest weaponry. Excellent writing and well-drawn, appealing characters help make this another taut, crackling read." Publishers Weekly









http://www.amazon.com/Lost-Girls-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003CYKQSM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Praise for Lost Girls: " . . .delivers top-notch action and adventure, creating a full cast of lethal operatives armed with all the latest weaponry. Excellent writing and well-drawn, appealing characters help make this another taut, crackling read." Publishers Weekly








http://www.amazon.com/Lost-Girls-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003CYKQSM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Lost-Girls-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003CYKQSM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2
Praise for Lost Girls: " . . .delivers top-notch action and adventure, creating a full cast of lethal operatives armed with all the latest weaponry. Excellent writing and well-drawn, appealing characters help make this another taut, crackling read." Publishers Weekly


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Praise for Lost Girls: " . . .delivers top-notch action and adventure, creating a full cast of lethal operatives armed with all the latest weaponry. Excellent writing and well-drawn, appealing characters help make this another taut, crackling read." Publishers Weekly








http://www.amazon.com/Lost-Girls-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003CYKQSM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Praise for Lost Girls: " . . .delivers top-notch action and adventure, creating a full cast of lethal operatives armed with all the latest weaponry. Excellent writing and well-drawn, appealing characters help make this another taut, crackling read." Publishers Weekly








http://www.amazon.com/Lost-Girls-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003CYKQSM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Praise for Lost Girls: " . . .delivers top-notch action and adventure, creating a full cast of lethal operatives armed with all the latest weaponry. Excellent writing and well-drawn, appealing characters help make this another taut, crackling read." Publishers Weekly








http://www.amazon.com/Lost-Girls-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003CYKQSM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Praise for Lost Girls: " . . .delivers top-notch action and adventure, creating a full cast of lethal operatives armed with all the latest weaponry. Excellent writing and well-drawn, appealing characters help make this another taut, crackling read." Publishers Weekly








http://www.amazon.com/Lost-Girls-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003CYKQSM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Praise for Lost Girls: " . . .delivers top-notch action and adventure, creating a full cast of lethal operatives armed with all the latest weaponry. Excellent writing and well-drawn, appealing characters help make this another taut, crackling read." Publishers Weekly








http://www.amazon.com/Lost-Girls-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003CYKQSM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Praise for Lost Girls: " . . .delivers top-notch action and adventure, creating a full cast of lethal operatives armed with all the latest weaponry. Excellent writing and well-drawn, appealing characters help make this another taut, crackling read." Publishers Weekly








http://www.amazon.com/Lost-Girls-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003CYKQSM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Praise for Lost Girls: " . . .delivers top-notch action and adventure, creating a full cast of lethal operatives armed with all the latest weaponry. Excellent writing and well-drawn, appealing characters help make this another taut, crackling read." Publishers Weekly








http://www.amazon.com/Lost-Girls-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003CYKQSM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Praise for Lost Girls: " . . .delivers top-notch action and adventure, creating a full cast of lethal operatives armed with all the latest weaponry. Excellent writing and well-drawn, appealing characters help make this another taut, crackling read." Publishers Weekly








http://www.amazon.com/Lost-Girls-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003CYKQSM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Praise for Lost Girls: " . . .delivers top-notch action and adventure, creating a full cast of lethal operatives armed with all the latest weaponry. Excellent writing and well-drawn, appealing characters help make this another taut, crackling read." Publishers Weekly








http://www.amazon.com/Lost-Girls-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003CYKQSM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Praise for Lost Girls: " . . .delivers top-notch action and adventure, creating a full cast of lethal operatives armed with all the latest weaponry. Excellent writing and well-drawn, appealing characters help make this another taut, crackling read." Publishers Weekly








http://www.amazon.com/Lost-Girls-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003CYKQSM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Praise for Lost Girls: " . . .delivers top-notch action and adventure, creating a full cast of lethal operatives armed with all the latest weaponry. Excellent writing and well-drawn, appealing characters help make this another taut, crackling read." Publishers Weekly








http://www.amazon.com/Lost-Girls-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003CYKQSM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Praise for Lost Girls: " . . .delivers top-notch action and adventure, creating a full cast of lethal operatives armed with all the latest weaponry. Excellent writing and well-drawn, appealing characters help make this another taut, crackling read." Publishers Weekly








http://www.amazon.com/Lost-Girls-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003CYKQSM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Praise for Lost Girls: " . . .delivers top-notch action and adventure, creating a full cast of lethal operatives armed with all the latest weaponry. Excellent writing and well-drawn, appealing characters help make this another taut, crackling read." Publishers Weekly








http://www.amazon.com/Lost-Girls-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003CYKQSM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Praise for Lost Girls: " . . .delivers top-notch action and adventure, creating a full cast of lethal operatives armed with all the latest weaponry. Excellent writing and well-drawn, appealing characters help make this another taut, crackling read." Publishers Weekly








http://www.amazon.com/Lost-Girls-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003CYKQSM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Praise for Lost Girls: " . . .delivers top-notch action and adventure, creating a full cast of lethal operatives armed with all the latest weaponry. Excellent writing and well-drawn, appealing characters help make this another taut, crackling read." Publishers Weekly








http://www.amazon.com/Lost-Girls-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003CYKQSM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Praise for Lost Girls: " . . .delivers top-notch action and adventure, creating a full cast of lethal operatives armed with all the latest weaponry. Excellent writing and well-drawn, appealing characters help make this another taut, crackling read." Publishers Weekly








http://www.amazon.com/Lost-Girls-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003CYKQSM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Praise for Lost Girls: " . . .delivers top-notch action and adventure, creating a full cast of lethal operatives armed with all the latest weaponry. Excellent writing and well-drawn, appealing characters help make this another taut, crackling read." Publishers Weekly








http://www.amazon.com/Lost-Girls-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003CYKQSM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Praise for Lost Girls: " . . .delivers top-notch action and adventure, creating a full cast of lethal operatives armed with all the latest weaponry. Excellent writing and well-drawn, appealing characters help make this another taut, crackling read." Publishers Weekly








http://www.amazon.com/Lost-Girls-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003CYKQSM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## acellis (Oct 10, 2011)

Congratulations, Bob!


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Praise for Lost Girls: " . . .delivers top-notch action and adventure, creating a full cast of lethal operatives armed with all the latest weaponry. Excellent writing and well-drawn, appealing characters help make this another taut, crackling read." Publishers Weekly








http://www.amazon.com/Lost-Girls-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003CYKQSM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Praise for Lost Girls: " . . .delivers top-notch action and adventure, creating a full cast of lethal operatives armed with all the latest weaponry. Excellent writing and well-drawn, appealing characters help make this another taut, crackling read." Publishers Weekly








http://www.amazon.com/Lost-Girls-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003CYKQSM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Praise for Lost Girls: " . . .delivers top-notch action and adventure, creating a full cast of lethal operatives armed with all the latest weaponry. Excellent writing and well-drawn, appealing characters help make this another taut, crackling read." Publishers Weekly








http://www.amazon.com/Lost-Girls-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003CYKQSM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Praise for Lost Girls: " . . .delivers top-notch action and adventure, creating a full cast of lethal operatives armed with all the latest weaponry. Excellent writing and well-drawn, appealing characters help make this another taut, crackling read." Publishers Weekly








http://www.amazon.com/Lost-Girls-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003CYKQSM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Praise for Lost Girls: " . . .delivers top-notch action and adventure, creating a full cast of lethal operatives armed with all the latest weaponry. Excellent writing and well-drawn, appealing characters help make this another taut, crackling read." Publishers Weekly








http://www.amazon.com/Lost-Girls-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003CYKQSM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Praise for Lost Girls: " . . .delivers top-notch action and adventure, creating a full cast of lethal operatives armed with all the latest weaponry. Excellent writing and well-drawn, appealing characters help make this another taut, crackling read." Publishers Weekly








http://www.amazon.com/Lost-Girls-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003CYKQSM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Praise for Lost Girls: " . . .delivers top-notch action and adventure, creating a full cast of lethal operatives armed with all the latest weaponry. Excellent writing and well-drawn, appealing characters help make this another taut, crackling read." Publishers Weekly








http://www.amazon.com/Lost-Girls-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003CYKQSM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Praise for Lost Girls: " . . .delivers top-notch action and adventure, creating a full cast of lethal operatives armed with all the latest weaponry. Excellent writing and well-drawn, appealing characters help make this another taut, crackling read." Publishers Weekly








http://www.amazon.com/Lost-Girls-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003CYKQSM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Praise for Lost Girls: " . . .delivers top-notch action and adventure, creating a full cast of lethal operatives armed with all the latest weaponry. Excellent writing and well-drawn, appealing characters help make this another taut, crackling read." Publishers Weekly








http://www.amazon.com/Lost-Girls-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003CYKQSM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Praise for Lost Girls: " . . .delivers top-notch action and adventure, creating a full cast of lethal operatives armed with all the latest weaponry. Excellent writing and well-drawn, appealing characters help make this another taut, crackling read." Publishers Weekly








http://www.amazon.com/Lost-Girls-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003CYKQSM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Praise for Lost Girls: " . . .delivers top-notch action and adventure, creating a full cast of lethal operatives armed with all the latest weaponry. Excellent writing and well-drawn, appealing characters help make this another taut, crackling read." Publishers Weekly








http://www.amazon.com/Lost-Girls-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003CYKQSM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Praise for Lost Girls: " . . .delivers top-notch action and adventure, creating a full cast of lethal operatives armed with all the latest weaponry. Excellent writing and well-drawn, appealing characters help make this another taut, crackling read." Publishers Weekly








http://www.amazon.com/Lost-Girls-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003CYKQSM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Praise for Lost Girls: " . . .delivers top-notch action and adventure, creating a full cast of lethal operatives armed with all the latest weaponry. Excellent writing and well-drawn, appealing characters help make this another taut, crackling read." Publishers Weekly








http://www.amazon.com/Lost-Girls-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003CYKQSM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Praise for Lost Girls: " . . .delivers top-notch action and adventure, creating a full cast of lethal operatives armed with all the latest weaponry. Excellent writing and well-drawn, appealing characters help make this another taut, crackling read." Publishers Weekly








http://www.amazon.com/Lost-Girls-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003CYKQSM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Praise for Lost Girls: " . . .delivers top-notch action and adventure, creating a full cast of lethal operatives armed with all the latest weaponry. Excellent writing and well-drawn, appealing characters help make this another taut, crackling read." Publishers Weekly








http://www.amazon.com/Lost-Girls-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003CYKQSM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Praise for Lost Girls: " . . .delivers top-notch action and adventure, creating a full cast of lethal operatives armed with all the latest weaponry. Excellent writing and well-drawn, appealing characters help make this another taut, crackling read." Publishers Weekly








http://www.amazon.com/Lost-Girls-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003CYKQSM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Praise for Lost Girls: " . . .delivers top-notch action and adventure, creating a full cast of lethal operatives armed with all the latest weaponry. Excellent writing and well-drawn, appealing characters help make this another taut, crackling read." Publishers Weekly








http://www.amazon.com/Lost-Girls-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003CYKQSM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Praise for Lost Girls: " . . .delivers top-notch action and adventure, creating a full cast of lethal operatives armed with all the latest weaponry. Excellent writing and well-drawn, appealing characters help make this another taut, crackling read." Publishers Weekly








http://www.amazon.com/Lost-Girls-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003CYKQSM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Praise for Lost Girls: " . . .delivers top-notch action and adventure, creating a full cast of lethal operatives armed with all the latest weaponry. Excellent writing and well-drawn, appealing characters help make this another taut, crackling read." Publishers Weekly








http://www.amazon.com/Lost-Girls-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003CYKQSM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Praise for Lost Girls: " . . .delivers top-notch action and adventure, creating a full cast of lethal operatives armed with all the latest weaponry. Excellent writing and well-drawn, appealing characters help make this another taut, crackling read." Publishers Weekly








http://www.amazon.com/Lost-Girls-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003CYKQSM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Praise for Lost Girls: " . . .delivers top-notch action and adventure, creating a full cast of lethal operatives armed with all the latest weaponry. Excellent writing and well-drawn, appealing characters help make this another taut, crackling read." Publishers Weekly








http://www.amazon.com/Lost-Girls-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003CYKQSM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Praise for Lost Girls: " . . .delivers top-notch action and adventure, creating a full cast of lethal operatives armed with all the latest weaponry. Excellent writing and well-drawn, appealing characters help make this another taut, crackling read." Publishers Weekly








http://www.amazon.com/Lost-Girls-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003CYKQSM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Praise for Lost Girls: " . . .delivers top-notch action and adventure, creating a full cast of lethal operatives armed with all the latest weaponry. Excellent writing and well-drawn, appealing characters help make this another taut, crackling read." Publishers Weekly








http://www.amazon.com/Lost-Girls-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003CYKQSM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Praise for Lost Girls: " . . .delivers top-notch action and adventure, creating a full cast of lethal operatives armed with all the latest weaponry. Excellent writing and well-drawn, appealing characters help make this another taut, crackling read." Publishers Weekly








http://www.amazon.com/Lost-Girls-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003CYKQSM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Praise for Lost Girls: " . . .delivers top-notch action and adventure, creating a full cast of lethal operatives armed with all the latest weaponry. Excellent writing and well-drawn, appealing characters help make this another taut, crackling read." Publishers Weekly








http://www.amazon.com/Lost-Girls-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003CYKQSM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Praise for Lost Girls: " . . .delivers top-notch action and adventure, creating a full cast of lethal operatives armed with all the latest weaponry. Excellent writing and well-drawn, appealing characters help make this another taut, crackling read." Publishers Weekly








http://www.amazon.com/Lost-Girls-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003CYKQSM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Praise for Lost Girls: " . . .delivers top-notch action and adventure, creating a full cast of lethal operatives armed with all the latest weaponry. Excellent writing and well-drawn, appealing characters help make this another taut, crackling read." Publishers Weekly








http://www.amazon.com/Lost-Girls-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003CYKQSM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Praise for Lost Girls: " . . .delivers top-notch action and adventure, creating a full cast of lethal operatives armed with all the latest weaponry. Excellent writing and well-drawn, appealing characters help make this another taut, crackling read." Publishers Weekly








http://www.amazon.com/Lost-Girls-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003CYKQSM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Praise for Lost Girls: " . . .delivers top-notch action and adventure, creating a full cast of lethal operatives armed with all the latest weaponry. Excellent writing and well-drawn, appealing characters help make this another taut, crackling read." Publishers Weekly








http://www.amazon.com/Lost-Girls-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003CYKQSM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Praise for Lost Girls: " . . .delivers top-notch action and adventure, creating a full cast of lethal operatives armed with all the latest weaponry. Excellent writing and well-drawn, appealing characters help make this another taut, crackling read." Publishers Weekly








http://www.amazon.com/Lost-Girls-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003CYKQSM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Praise for Lost Girls: " . . .delivers top-notch action and adventure, creating a full cast of lethal operatives armed with all the latest weaponry. Excellent writing and well-drawn, appealing characters help make this another taut, crackling read." Publishers Weekly








http://www.amazon.com/Lost-Girls-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003CYKQSM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Praise for Lost Girls: " . . .delivers top-notch action and adventure, creating a full cast of lethal operatives armed with all the latest weaponry. Excellent writing and well-drawn, appealing characters help make this another taut, crackling read." Publishers Weekly








http://www.amazon.com/Lost-Girls-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003CYKQSM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Praise for Lost Girls: " . . .delivers top-notch action and adventure, creating a full cast of lethal operatives armed with all the latest weaponry. Excellent writing and well-drawn, appealing characters help make this another taut, crackling read." Publishers Weekly








http://www.amazon.com/Lost-Girls-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003CYKQSM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Praise for Lost Girls: " . . .delivers top-notch action and adventure, creating a full cast of lethal operatives armed with all the latest weaponry. Excellent writing and well-drawn, appealing characters help make this another taut, crackling read." Publishers Weekly








http://www.amazon.com/Lost-Girls-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003CYKQSM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Praise for Lost Girls: " . . .delivers top-notch action and adventure, creating a full cast of lethal operatives armed with all the latest weaponry. Excellent writing and well-drawn, appealing characters help make this another taut, crackling read." Publishers Weekly








http://www.amazon.com/Lost-Girls-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003CYKQSM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Praise for Lost Girls: " . . .delivers top-notch action and adventure, creating a full cast of lethal operatives armed with all the latest weaponry. Excellent writing and well-drawn, appealing characters help make this another taut, crackling read." Publishers Weekly








http://www.amazon.com/Lost-Girls-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003CYKQSM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Praise for Lost Girls: " . . .delivers top-notch action and adventure, creating a full cast of lethal operatives armed with all the latest weaponry. Excellent writing and well-drawn, appealing characters help make this another taut, crackling read." Publishers Weekly








http://www.amazon.com/Lost-Girls-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003CYKQSM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Praise for Lost Girls: " . . .delivers top-notch action and adventure, creating a full cast of lethal operatives armed with all the latest weaponry. Excellent writing and well-drawn, appealing characters help make this another taut, crackling read." Publishers Weekly








http://www.amazon.com/Lost-Girls-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003CYKQSM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Praise for Lost Girls: " . . .delivers top-notch action and adventure, creating a full cast of lethal operatives armed with all the latest weaponry. Excellent writing and well-drawn, appealing characters help make this another taut, crackling read." Publishers Weekly








http://www.amazon.com/Lost-Girls-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003CYKQSM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Praise for Lost Girls: " . . .delivers top-notch action and adventure, creating a full cast of lethal operatives armed with all the latest weaponry. Excellent writing and well-drawn, appealing characters help make this another taut, crackling read." Publishers Weekly








http://www.amazon.com/Lost-Girls-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003CYKQSM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Praise for Lost Girls: " . . .delivers top-notch action and adventure, creating a full cast of lethal operatives armed with all the latest weaponry. Excellent writing and well-drawn, appealing characters help make this another taut, crackling read." Publishers Weekly








http://www.amazon.com/Lost-Girls-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003CYKQSM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Praise for Lost Girls: " . . .delivers top-notch action and adventure, creating a full cast of lethal operatives armed with all the latest weaponry. Excellent writing and well-drawn, appealing characters help make this another taut, crackling read." Publishers Weekly








http://www.amazon.com/Lost-Girls-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003CYKQSM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Praise for Lost Girls: " . . .delivers top-notch action and adventure, creating a full cast of lethal operatives armed with all the latest weaponry. Excellent writing and well-drawn, appealing characters help make this another taut, crackling read." Publishers Weekly








http://www.amazon.com/Lost-Girls-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003CYKQSM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Praise for Lost Girls: " . . .delivers top-notch action and adventure, creating a full cast of lethal operatives armed with all the latest weaponry. Excellent writing and well-drawn, appealing characters help make this another taut, crackling read." Publishers Weekly








http://www.amazon.com/Lost-Girls-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003CYKQSM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Praise for Lost Girls: " . . .delivers top-notch action and adventure, creating a full cast of lethal operatives armed with all the latest weaponry. Excellent writing and well-drawn, appealing characters help make this another taut, crackling read." Publishers Weekly








http://www.amazon.com/Lost-Girls-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003CYKQSM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Praise for Lost Girls: " . . .delivers top-notch action and adventure, creating a full cast of lethal operatives armed with all the latest weaponry. Excellent writing and well-drawn, appealing characters help make this another taut, crackling read." Publishers Weekly








http://www.amazon.com/Lost-Girls-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003CYKQSM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Praise for Lost Girls: " . . .delivers top-notch action and adventure, creating a full cast of lethal operatives armed with all the latest weaponry. Excellent writing and well-drawn, appealing characters help make this another taut, crackling read." Publishers Weekly








http://www.amazon.com/Lost-Girls-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003CYKQSM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Praise for Lost Girls: " . . .delivers top-notch action and adventure, creating a full cast of lethal operatives armed with all the latest weaponry. Excellent writing and well-drawn, appealing characters help make this another taut, crackling read." Publishers Weekly








http://www.amazon.com/Lost-Girls-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003CYKQSM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Praise for Lost Girls: " . . .delivers top-notch action and adventure, creating a full cast of lethal operatives armed with all the latest weaponry. Excellent writing and well-drawn, appealing characters help make this another taut, crackling read." Publishers Weekly








http://www.amazon.com/Lost-Girls-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003CYKQSM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Praise for Lost Girls: " . . .delivers top-notch action and adventure, creating a full cast of lethal operatives armed with all the latest weaponry. Excellent writing and well-drawn, appealing characters help make this another taut, crackling read." Publishers Weekly








http://www.amazon.com/Lost-Girls-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003CYKQSM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Praise for Lost Girls: " . . .delivers top-notch action and adventure, creating a full cast of lethal operatives armed with all the latest weaponry. Excellent writing and well-drawn, appealing characters help make this another taut, crackling read." Publishers Weekly








http://www.amazon.com/Lost-Girls-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003CYKQSM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------

